# Blood Test For Depression in Adults



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.webmd.com/depression/news/20140916/blood-test-spots-adult-depression-study

*Depression affects nearly 7 percent of U.S. adults each year, but the delay between the start of symptoms and diagnosis can range from two months to 40 months, the study authors pointed out.
"The longer this delay is, the harder it is on the patient, their family and environment," said lead researcher Eva Redei, a professor in psychiatry and behavioral sciences and physiology at Northwestern's Feinberg School of Medicine in Chicago.
"Additionally, if a patient is not able or willing to communicate with the doctor, the diagnosis is difficult to make," she said. "If the blood test is positive, that would alert the doctor."*

Progress. Diagnosis strictly by medical means. Better intervention, treatment, outcome.

"It's as accurate as current methods, but can also confirm recovery, researchers contend."
And treatment can be psychotherapy, meds -- a holistic approach.


----------

